# this S scale



## 4G-Man (Jan 2, 2014)

I am not trying to be a smarty, I am just very unfamiliar with S - does anyone still make S scale trains? Best I can tell is it is between HO and O and it may fit what I am kinda wanting but there don't seem to be a lot out there. From what I gather this is 1:64?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Lionel, American Models and MTH make S gauge trains. RiverRaisin and several others make precision S scale brass engines and cars. Some additional manufacturers make S scale cars and kits in plastic.


----------



## 4G-Man (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks, root'n around through some old threads and found a link to a website (NASG) that has a lot of explaining about S. I need to do some more studying on this size. I am trying to figure out where I want to land.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Another great site is americanflyerclub.org. It has links to almost everything S.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There is a lot of new and used S Scale rolling stock,
tracks and accessories available today. Every train
show I've seen to lately has many vendors with 
S scale products. There even seems to be digital
control systems for it.

Don


----------



## 4G-Man (Jan 2, 2014)

I am going to look in to this, I am very intrigued. I've seen it listed on this site as an option but never gave it a second thought. Current I am O and really only have three entry level Lionel sets, basically for my 5 yr old grandson to torture. But I want a "grandpa" layout. My plan is to begin collecting my goods for a couple years and when he is a couple years older he might not be so tuff on stuff. O is causing me a little internal grief due to its inconsistency in scaling. - can someone tell me, is S consistent?


----------



## 4G-Man (Jan 2, 2014)

Also, I don't see much for diesels in S. I want to model UP somewhere in Nebraska from mid 60's to mid-late 70's. Is this available in S?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

All S gauge equipment is 1/64 scale. Some of the passenger cars are slightly shortened, but are still scale.
One of the problems with S is the lack of modern prototype models. Look at the American Models website to see if their selection of diesels meets your needs. Lionel has released 3 Legacy diesels that might work for your timeframe. There are some correct timeframe freight cars offered by some of the S scale suppliers. Most will likely require a minimum 27" radius to operate well. Everything from Gilbert, Lionel, AM and MTH will operate on 20" radius track.


----------



## 4G-Man (Jan 2, 2014)

Maybe I ain't doing it right, but there just don't seem to be much out there in the company and years I am looking for.


----------



## 4G-Man (Jan 2, 2014)

More questions. If I can find 60's and 70's era items in UP I am pretty certain I will join the S clan. If I am at a, well anywhere, and come across a train item, say loco's or rollers or track, that I am unsure is "S" - how can I tell it is S?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

4G-Man said:


> More questions. If I can find 60's and 70's era items in UP I am pretty certain I will join the S clan. If I am at a, well anywhere, and come across a train item, say loco's or rollers or track, that I am unsure is "S" - how can I tell it is S?


A fast and easy way to tell if it's s scale is that it's 7/8 of an inch between the inside of the rails.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

My focus is on the late steam and early diesel era so I have not searched out equipment correct for the two decades you are modelling. Some of us who have been interested in S gauge our entire lives can recognize S scale models by subtle detail differences in their appearance. You would have to rely on the seller disclosing the correct scale/gauge. Track can usually be identified by the fabrication details. The approximate width between the rail heads is HO, .667"; S, .9"; O, 1.25".


----------



## 4G-Man (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks guys, that will help.


----------



## 4G-Man (Jan 2, 2014)

flyernut said:


> A fast and easy way to tell if it's s scale is that it's 7/8 of an inch between the inside of the rails.


Wouldn't this be "about" the same measurement for automobiles (cars and trucks)?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

4G-Man said:


> Wouldn't this be "about" the same measurement for automobiles (cars and trucks)?


I just measured one of my 1:64 ertl cars, and they measure 1 1/4 between the inside of the tires.


----------



## 4G-Man (Jan 2, 2014)

flyernut said:


> I just measured one of my 1:64 ertl cars, and they measure 1 1/4 between the inside of the tires.


Well that is weird because I was told you could let air out of your tires and drive down a RXR track.....


----------

